
What’s the science behind tech addiction? – Recode - rbanffy
https://www.recode.net/2018/2/23/17042766/catherine-price-how-to-break-up-with-your-phone-book-kara-swisher-lauren-goode-embarrassed-podcast
======
hjkm
Interestingly, I don't miss or crave my phone at all when I don't have it on
me. But I do find myself searching for excuses to check it when I do.

